# Small acreage wanted



## benders5 (Nov 18, 2006)

Looking for small acreage to buy for cheap which we can use recreationally now and later possibly build on. I know this may be difficult to find, but I'm hoping not impossible?

We are in NEPA and are open to lots of areas. We would go as far south as GA (not FL) up to ME and west as far as MO. We are very interested in MO and TN areas, but very open to others as well. Looking to invest part of tax return money and take a step forward towards our goals of becoming self sufficient. 

Acreage should be 1-5 as we would not have the money for much more at this time.
Price should be $1,000 or less per acre. Thanks in advance!


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

That is a tall order! Generally, around here at least, the smaller the acreage, the more they want per acre. Around here, you can get 5 or 6 acres for about 18,000 with land contract, regardless of your credit history. It's like 500 down and 200 or less per month. 

I know out in Utah, where DH is from, you can buy small acreage for about 500 an acre, but it usually has no water on it, and often times no mineral rights.


----------



## PhilJohnson (Dec 24, 2006)

Good luck. I have found the small stuff usually goes for twice to three times the going rate per acre as a large tract. That is because the cost difference between surveying a small parcel and a large one isn't much different. When I bought property about 2 and a half years ago I paid 1200 dollars to survey 4 and a half acres. Some places you don't need a survey to divide land over a certain acreage. Where I live it is 10 acres. Up in Wisconsin I have seen some small parcels (under 6 acres) go for very close to a 1000 an acre. Cheapest I seen was 20 acres for $13,000. The deal is though these places are out in the middle of nowhere with no electricity, and are on a seasonal road if they have road access at all. So unless your planning on living off the grid and don't mind taking a snowmobile or an ATV to get to work I think your going to have to pay at least 2500 an acre anywhere you look out East. But then again, you never know. Good luck


----------



## sewing nana (Oct 18, 2002)

I have 75 acres in Tn. 4 sale.


----------



## suthin12 (Dec 12, 2008)

If you find some walkable land in Middle Tennessee for 1000 an acre in small tracts please lemme know. I have some small tracts 1.5 to 6 acres with owner terms but no where near that price range, but then these all have hard surface road, city water available or on the property, and electricity available and are septic approved. Good Hunting


----------

